

DSL Engineering [pdf] - brudgers
http://voelter.de/data/books/markusvoelter-dslengineering-1.0.pdf

======
yagibear
Domain-Specific Languages, not Digital Subscriber Line

------
churchill20087
Great dude Markus. Happy to see him in HN

